# Smoked Uncured Ham?



## Livelong07 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all, I am new to the site and probably a novice at best when it comes to smoking. I have done chicken, ribs, pork butt, and roasts before in a smoker but never ham. I wanted to try a ham for thanksgiving breakfast, as it is tradition to have ham, eggs, and mimosas as we wait for the turkey to smoke!

I have 2, 3lbs fresh ham steaks, or at least that's what I think they are called. I bought them directly from a farm and the label on the front says "Pork Fresh Ham". You can see pics here: 
https://ibb.co/kkchtR
https://ibb.co/h2iY06

I am not wanting to cure the hams, but to just brine them. I have been researching and understand that a traditional store bought ham is cured. I don't want to cure mostly because I don't have the curing salt and my wife would rather have uncured.

All in all: What would you recommend for a brining solution? I am wanting a sweeter ham to serve for breakfast, so any glaze recipes wold also be appreciated. I have read 1 day for every 2 lbs for the brine. May plan is to brine for 36-48 hours, then air dry in the fridge and start cooking way before breakfast

How long do you think it will take to smoke? I was thinking of smoking at 225-250 for an internal temp of 180-190 with pecan wood? But would appreciate any insight or advice for the best taste!

Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

Without cure you won’t have ham. You’ll Just have brined Pork steaks with no ham flavor. The cure is what gives the pork the hammy flavor. 

Are you sure they aren’t already cured? 

I’d call the place you bought them from and ask. 

Uncooked Pork needs to be cooked to an internal temp of 145. Assuming these steaks are less than 2” you probably need to smoke them for a hour to reach that if your pit temp is 180-200. Could be less if they are thinner, and more if they are thicker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2017)

Those look raw and not likely cured. Below is a favorite Pork Brine. Three to four days will get the job done as the steaks are about 2" thick. Your smoking temp is fine but ham is pretty lean. I would smoke to 140, 150 tops, this will take 2-3 hours. 180+ risks dry meat...JJ

*Apple Pork Brine*

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Combine all and Brine the meat at least over night, 24-48 hours would be better.

*Apple Pork Topper*

3C Apple Sauce

3T Dijon Mustard

3T Brown Sugar

2T Apple cider Vinegar

1tsp Rubbed Sage

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until thick but still pourable. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over Pork Roast, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time or when an IT of 110° is reached. Raising the Smoker temperature will caramelize the topping a bit...BUT...Pull and rest the meat, Uncovered, when the IT reaches 135°F. The hotter surface will cause a 10° Carryover rise and overcook the meat if you go to a higher IT. Serve the remainder, hot, over the sliced pork at the table...JJ


----------



## Livelong07 (Nov 20, 2017)

That sound delicious! Thanks Jimmy. I will definitely try the apple topper and post some pics. 

I will aim for a IT of 140, that makes more sense to me but I kept reading 
here: https://www.weber.com/US/en/blog/pecan-smoked-fresh-ham-with-maple-glaze-on-the-wsm 
and here: http://www.kamadojoe.com/recipe/curing-and-smoking-a-fresh-green-ham/about higher temps, 
but maybe its different because its the whole ham, and they cure it first? The biggest reasoning I read for cooking to 160-190 would be to break down the collagen? 

As far as I can tell if you cook it to around 190 you get more of pulled pork, but after your comment that may be the opposite of what I want. I want delicious, sweet, salty and sliced. 

Thanks!





chef jimmyj said:


> Those look raw and not likely cured. Below is a favorite Pork Brine. Three to four days will get the job done as the steaks are about 2" thick. Your smoking temp is fine but ham is pretty lean. I would smoke to 140, 150 tops, this will take 2-3 hours. 180+ risks dry meat...JJ
> 
> *Apple Pork Brine*
> 
> ...


----------



## Livelong07 (Nov 20, 2017)

Also here: http://howtobbqright.com/blog/?p=1194


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2017)

Weber is covering their collective Butts with an IT of 165 making it so fool proof a chimp could make safe meat. Howtobbqright states that at the end you PULL the meat. Ok in a sammich with sauce but not for a nice plate coverage with eggs and ham is a bit low in fat and connective tissue to give really juicy pulled pork. At 140, your ham will be juicy and tender. A quick Browning in a pan will reheat a do ahead steak, crisp it up and Still not dry it out...JJ


----------



## Livelong07 (Nov 21, 2017)

Great to know! Makes sense to me. Thanks for the help JJ!

Got the ham steaks brining in your recipe as off last night, very excited! Ill post pics with the final product. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Weber is covering their collective Butts with an IT of 165 making it so fool proof a chimp could make safe meat. Howtobbqright states that at the end you PULL the meat. Ok in a sammich with sauce but not for a nice plate coverage with eggs and ham is a bit low in fat and connective tissue to give really juicy pulled pork. At 140, your ham will be juicy and tender. A quick Browning in a pan will reheat a do ahead steak, crisp it up and Still not dry it out...JJ


----------



## david r (Nov 21, 2017)

Livelong07 said:


> That sound delicious! Thanks Jimmy. I will definitely try the apple topper and post some pics.
> 
> I will aim for a IT of 140, that makes more sense to me but I kept reading
> here: https://www.weber.com/US/en/blog/pecan-smoked-fresh-ham-with-maple-glaze-on-the-wsm
> ...



That Brine sounds good.  I would assume this will be a little more "pork chop" like than Hammy without them being Cured.   I have seen Ham steaks,  and these are just cuts of ham chopped and sold in a hunk as opposed to a full Ham.  

Regardless I think that apple brine on some pork steak sounds awesome.  I have a sweet tooth myself,  I think I'd rub some brown sugar on um before the smoke!   Do let us know how they come out.

140 is a fine temp to pull it,  but just be aware that is on the rare side.  I like um like that,   but if your wife orders her steak at medium or mid well you may wanna pull at 145-150 and let it rest up to more of a medium temp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2017)

Not Hammy at all. More like a juicy smoked Pork Chop...JJ


----------



## Livelong07 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have never brined pork for so long. This is what it looks like tonight: https://ibb.co/cs6hhm

I am guessing that looks fine, it brined for 48 hours. Going to start smoking them 5AM tomorrow to be ready for breakfast around 8:30.

Ill post how they turn out. If you see this before the AM, would you rub them down with anything before putting them in?I am going to use that apple topper above by JJ.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

If Chefjimmyj doesn't come back with a response in time I would think that a little garlic, onion, and black pepper would be about as far as you want to go if adding a seasoning after pulling out of the brine.  Since those are suppose to taste like pork chops of some kind you wont go wrong with those seasonings.

Hopefully he comes back and replies so he can give you his direction since it is his recipe.  Best of luck :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2017)

I too use a simple Rub. Below is what I like and goes well with the apple flavor...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub* (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...


----------



## Liket1981 (Nov 23, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> I too use a simple Rub. Below is what I like and goes well with the apple flavor...JJ
> 
> *Mild Bubba Q Rub* (All Purpose)
> 
> ...


it sounds to be something special that so far i haven't yet tried it but does sounds good. will try it out and might come back with an *review*about: https://musclegurus.com/. so far i'm too busy but i really want to try it out. oh my mouth is all saliva now :D


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 25, 2017)

If you want ham, you have to use curing salt.  however, that said, you don't need to cure at the maximum - I do mine with approx. ¼ the amount of curing salt as recommended by the USDA.  My curing and smoking a ham:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260018/fresh-pork-leg-to-easter-ham-ii
My curing brines:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt
The testing of my curing brines:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181560/immersion-bacon-curing-lab-test-results

Very safe, keep refrigerated, simply change the brine if it gets bubbly or ropy and continue.  Does not need boiling, just stir and dissolve.


----------

